# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Creating a Dreamworld?

## InsaneInThBrain

What are some tips on creating your own Dreamworld ? anyone do  this?

----------


## Puffin

By Dreamworld, do you mean a location?
If that's what you mean, I've done that quite a few times. I always daydream about what it'll look like, smell like, and overall just feel like during the day, and it'll help when you teleport to it in an actual dream. I use doors for all my teleportation which makes it easy to "step into" the place.

----------


## AURON

Reading a book or watching a movie about a place you'd like to visit would be another good idea.  You could even draw, or write about it. Make sure you take in all the details of what the place looks like, and one way or another you'll be dreaming about it naturally, or you'll be able to create it when you're lucid.

----------


## insideout

This is one of my big lucid dream goals. I started by drawing a map of what I would like my dream world to look like. once, in a lucid dream, I thought of using the map to start creating the dream world, but the map had turned into something else.
I think what Puffin said sounds like a good way to go about it.

----------


## InsaneInThBrain

i mean like create your own place that stays  constant and you can go there everytime you dream, like your own world  where everything is exactly what you want it to be, and nothing that you havent thought of specifically and put it there, isnt there.

----------


## Puffin

It's hard to do that, since dream control can fluctuate. You might have good control and everything spot-on regarding the location in one dream, and something could be off in another dream. I've memorized a specific location but it still doesn't appear the same each time.

----------


## insideout

I'm sure it's possible to create a place in a lucid dream and return to it in a later lucid dream, and have the place keep some consistency. Especially if you're a really experienced lucid dreamer. But I imagine there will always be some unexpected additions, or visitors. Personally, I don't mind having some unexpected content in my lucid dreams. It keeps it interesting, and like an adventure.

----------


## Hukif

Dream meditation is one of them. In my own, I have a planet and has traveled between at least 200 different other planets. What I did was, sit down on a comfortable position, close my eyes to make everything dissapear, then start thinking about what I want as the DW while focusing on creating it in certain location.

----------


## taylorhart3

I literally created by dreamworld by hand. I started by creating a 3D model of a mansion on my computer, and then importing it to unreal engine. That way I could make something believable. So now I have a video game type of app where I can walk around my house and memorize it, so when i lucid dream I can enter the house and it will be the same. I have created other locations too, so essentially I have access to my dreamworld in a file on my computer.

----------


## Keeboard

It's called a persistent realm. Hyu made a tutorial on it Persistent realms and other lucid dreaming techniques I use. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Hope this helps  :smiley:

----------


## lucidbunnie

To create persistent realms or worlds incubation through visualization can go a long way. I'd imagine you would also require very decent dream control skills. I would also pretty much go about it with 3D creation of the desired environment much like how taylorhart3 described. I would probably go a step beyond by incorporating virtual reality and AI to get a feel of it and have a more realistic experience of it while lucid.

Couple of times in lucid dreams back when I was more emotionally stable I had created blank dream scapes and built structures and explored it after I finished creating them, but I was unable to "save" the world to "load" up later. I had tried to go to these created worlds, but I would go as far as to say quite a bit of the stuff were different. So these weren't actually that persistent.

I imagine I would have possibly succeeded had I kept at it coupled with proper incubation, but my dream goals are a bit different nowadays. I'm not stable enough to have proper lucid dreams owing to being on meds for various health stuff. As if that's not enough to impact natural sleep cycle, I'm still in the grieving process of losing my significant other and require anti anxiety meds as well as sleep aids to relax and sleep.

Anyway, good luck in creating your persistent dream realms and worlds! ^^

----------


## taylorhart3

I have thought about using VR and adding AI, but I decided to keep it simple. I feel that using VR would take some of the excitement out of actually being there when lucid, and dream characters may appear unrealistic and "pixelated" if I were to add AI. I decided to keep it at a simple, photorealistic environment that is not too interactive. I want more to view the DS (dreamscape) rather than try and re-create or simulate it. That way when I'm lucid, the Dreamscape I created looks identical to the visualization. Although I can't interact with the visualization, interacting with the DS isn't a problem. Nothing can go too wrong when you're trying to open a drawer, because you know what opening a drawer feels like. The same applies with other housely actions. If you think about it, why wouldn't you be able to visit your visualisation with 100% accuracy? You can walk around your house in lucid dreams, and everything is usually exactly the same. If you get to know a place well enough, you can make it a persistant place in your dreamscape.

Also, lucidbunnie, I'm sorry for your loss. You're in my prayers.

----------

